# which tyre pressure is correct



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi. The sticker on the door post of my Bessacar E540 shows the tyre pressures as being 72p.s.i. front and 79p.s.i. rear. However if I follow the link from the forum to the tyre pressure tables and use the information off the tyres and the max. axle weights off the vehicle plate it gives me pressures of 62p.s.i front and 69p.s.i rear, 10 p.s.i. less all round. These pressures give a far better ride and less road noise therefore I use these.
How can they vary so much.
Crimpleken


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tyre Pressures*

If you were to contact the tyre manufacturer with your actual axle weights, you may find that the pressures they recommend are even lower.

My tyre are marked -

Continental Vanco Camper 225/75 R16 CP
225/75R 16 CP 116R
69 PSI

My weights are -
Whole Vehicle 3580 Kilo
Front axle 1720
Back Axle 1840

I have an email from continental that reads -

The pressures you require are as follows:

Front: 3 bar - 44psi
Rear: 3.25 bar - 47psi

I would wonder what would happen is you were involved in an accident following a blowout and your tyre pressures were not as the door sticker, or handbook. What pressures would accident investigators go by?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hi

If your tyres are Michelin, then phone the Michelin helpline on 01782 402000 and ask for the technical department. The man there is quite helpful and will ask for your actual axle weights, and the type of tyres.

Russell


----------

